

Ask HN: Review Labels.io - sigquit

Just launched the public beta of Labels.io (http://labels.io), a jobs site that approaches online recruiting from a new perspective: instead of creating lengthy CVs, professionals define themselves with key attributes which are then matched in real time with jobs posted by employers.<p>The first three jobs are on the house so feel free to take it for a test drive!<p>Looking forward to your thoughts on it.<p>Octavian
======
lachyg
Have been building something similar, if you're at all interested in talking:

\- <http://cl.ly/0p193Q2c190s2R3W3C0K>

\- <http://cl.ly/233P0K3n2P0B0n0X0e2p>

\- <http://cl.ly/0N0S2d25003z283T463g>

\- <http://cl.ly/0h2N36100z2o3J1C443L>

------
sebastianhoitz
The LinkedIn URL here has no target: <http://labels.io/mediademo>

As far as I can tell it is a nice way of trying to find employees by matching
them. I have not tried your system yet, but if it works like that it does
sound interesting.

However there is a lot of competition in that space, so unless you have a real
driving force behind marketing or really good reasons for companies to use
your service it will be pretty tough.

Also do you support "Web presences" like stackoverflow? I can imagine that
developers want to use that as resumes, too.

------
sigquit
Will fix the LinkedIn URL. About stackoverflow/hresume - sure, what other web
presences do you think we should have there?

------
sigquit
Looks nice, drop me a line - octavian at labels.io

